#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-28
<kensho> hi
<Nailor> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-30
* re-align is away: brb, eating
* re-align is back (gone 02:08:17)
<dr_> seems to work well for me except when i close the lid or put it in standby
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-31
<guest`> what can i use with kismet .. a while back i used wepattack
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<devin_> hello?
<devin_> having some video problems
<devin_> with a dimension 8100
<devin_> i was trying to activate beryl with the nvidia go thats in the laptop
<devin_> but now i can't get video when x starts
<devin_> and i don't know how to boot safe video mode
<devin_> so i go into recovery mode under root
<devin_> but i'm not sure what to do from there to edit the conf to what it was
<cryptos> i have a Ati X700 and i want to see a divx on TV (with tv-out) and with driver XV, i now use ATI DRIVER 8.36.5, but when i play the movie i see it not in full screen on tv, my section "Device" is it: http://rafb.net/p/QEVJX496.html
<cryptos> i'm italian, excuse me for my english
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-01
<kensho> hi
<madduck> mjg59: strace of thinkpad-keys shows some action when i press those fn-f4/fn-f12 and other keys even with acpi=off, but no keycodes are emitted. is it possible to use those?
<Lure> can one of core-dev's confirm bug 118261
<Lure> sorry, wrong channel
<mjg59> madduck: Hm, probably. Might just need some coe adding
<madduck> mjg59: coe?
<madduck> if i can get those buttons to work, there will be no need to use acpi on the x40 and it'll be stable
<mjg59> madduck: code
<mjg59> Basically, figure out which bits of nvram change when you hit a key and then add keycode generation for them
<madduck> i'll see if i can hack it.
<madduck> then all i need is some daemon like acpid that can execute scripts in response.
<madduck> last question, mjg59: is it at all possible to turn on the external display on the x40 without acpi?
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> Use latest xserver and intel driver
<madduck> ah, true. it's cloned. just tried it.
<madduck> sweet
<madduck> Fn-F7 is completely unnecessary anyway
<mjg59> madduck: Oh, hey, have you still got either of those swiss X40 keyboards?
<madduck> yes, i do.
<mjg59> I might be interested in one if that's not a problem
<madduck> i doubt it's a problem. just let me know when might be turns into "am"
<mjg59> Heh. Ok, make it am
<mjg59> I'll be at debconf
<madduck> ok, will bring you one.
<mjg59> Thanks!
<madduck> if you take it you get the unique opportunity to witness acpi freezes on the x40 which you've never seen before. :)
<mjg59> Oh, wait. Do you have laptop-mode enabled?
<madduck> with or without, same thing.
<mjg59> Ok
<mjg59> Not that, then
<mjg59> Hm
<mjg59> Very weird
<madduck> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=426548
<madduck> linked to and from the launchpad bug
<madduck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/12483
<mjg59> We certainly had issues with thinkpads and laptop-mode
<mjg59> For reasons I could never determine
<mjg59> Anyway. Have to head into town now.
* abimatri1 does hpdv600t supports ubuntu
* abimatri1 sorry HPdv6000t supports ubuntu
<freak_show> I have a Thinkpad t43 (ATI graphics) and have installed the restricted drivers
<freak_show> Everything works fine on the laptop, but I need a little help getting an external monitor set up.  Is there any UI support for this in Ubuntu or am I going to be editing the x.conf file?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-02
<chip273> hello
<kensho> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-03
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks .... problem : dell latitude ls400 wher can I find the refresh rate of the monitor ?
<Peter>  /me is away: goats [amsg]  [auto-away] 
<phi1> hi all
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-26
<pwnguin> man, this bluetooth dongle really kills
<pwnguin>   30.8% (131.3)   USB device 3-5.4 : Bluetooth EDR Dongle (Kensington)
<pwnguin>   23.4% (100.0)       <interrupt> : ehci_hcd:usb3
<pwnguin> (powertop data)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-27
<scorch_> hello
<scorch_> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-28
<qpPuMeH> i will gain no help here with my laptop or?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-30
<QinJia> hello,anyone. who know how to configure a wireless card on laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-01
<Aelsi> any one know why when ever i start a movie in mplayer or restart my computer the brightness randomly goes down?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-25
<letaris> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-26
<adv> i have my broadcom wifi working now, i see wireless networks, but i wont connect.. what is the problem?
<astropunkin1> hello?  i am new to this.  but i was on the ubuntu help page and they told me to try this for questions about specific laptops that haven't been tested on their website.
<astropunkin1> i have a dell studio 15 and am having trouble with the wireless card
<astropunkin1> can you see my typing?
<astropunkin1> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-29
<h22o> Hi, is it possible to use a laptop with a closed display with an external monitor?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-31
<elena09> too crowded
<elena09> hello?
<elena09> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-06-01
<Riotta> hi
<Riotta> anyone got here asus k50 series laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-06-05
<rockesha> hi. unable to install ubuntu on toshiba satellite a135 s2326 previously running vista. tried xubuntu, no luck. can work on xubuntu cd by setting acpi=off. any advice?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-06-01
<losty> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-05-30
<anatrof> Hi all, is anybody knows about acpi bug report system in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-06-01
<mattiag_> Hi, can I ask support here for a laptop running 13.10 that does not shutdown?
